# Living in Sharjah



## Khan82 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Guys

Can someone give me some advice regarding living in Sharjah.

I am considering moving to Sharjah with my Wife and 4 children.

I want to know the cost of living in Sharjah?
How much is it to rent a house for 6?
How about to purchase?

I would also need a decent school where they teach English curriculum for the children to attend. What are tution fees?

What is the health service like? do you have to take out insurance to cover your healthcare.

Any further help would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Danyal.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone may correct me here but I think this is the "Dubai" forum? But depends on what area of Sharjah.... the rents here are by bedrooms, not persons, so that may narrow it down if you want 3 or 4 bedrooms, etc. but again, depends on the area as well... have you checked Dubizzle or other rental sites? Most people do have health insurance, and its usually included in the employment package.


----------



## Khan82 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi

I am not coming over on a employment package. I have my own business in UK And would like to settle my family in Sharjah. 

Where can I find out full info about moving to Sharjah?

Also re: Visa issues. I am British and so are my kids. Would we be able to settle in The UAE. Or is it difficult?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi

Just curious, why Sharjah and not Dubai?

Either way, you will need a residence visa and that can only be obtained through employment. Normally your employer would sponsor you and then you would sponsor your family.

If you're not planning to work here then the other option would be for you to set up a company in the UAE through which you can sponsor yourself.

Please read the sticky 'READ BEFORE YOU POST', it contains a lot of information about what you just asked, some procedures are different in Sharjah but that info will get you started.


----------



## Khan82 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi

Two main reasons for living in Sharjah. 

1) It is Less expensive than Dubai
2) It is a lot more reserved than Dubai.

I have been to Dubai about 10 times in the past 3-4 years on Holiday. Not a place I would like to settle with my family.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Why Sharjah? it seems strange that you are considering moving your family there when you have no knowledge of living there or in the UAE in general. Only asking this because your questions are so naive. Explorer do good books that would help you and they can be ordered on Amazon. Dubizzle is a good site for rental prices.


----------



## Khan82 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well the reason why I'm posting on this forum is to get a better insight from expats living in Sharjah.

Maybe I've missed the whole point and I'm posting on the wrong Forum all together.

As mentioned I have been to Dubai 10 times in last 3 years, so I do have some basic knowledge. I'm not like most of you guys who have only got to see the UAE courtesy of Employment. I am looking to live in Sharjah on the strength of my own business and own earnings.

Please don't mention that I don't know why I want to live in Sharjah. I do know why!

Not everyone adapts to what is put in front of them.. There are some of us who have a Certain way of living, certain beliefs, certain values & a direction in life. Such things can't be found 'anywhere'.

Anyway, apologies for posting on your forum. However, if there is anyone who understands what I am saying, then please do reply with your opinions, other than tht, pls do not reply as I willNot be responding.

Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I gave you the name of a good book that will give you all the answers you need, and where to order it from, and a website for rent prices in Sharjah.

A simple thank you would have sufficed.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Khan82 said:


> Well the reason why I'm posting on this forum is to get a better insight from expats living in Sharjah.
> 
> Maybe I've missed the whole point and I'm posting on the wrong Forum all together.
> 
> ...


No need to be rude to the people who are trying to be helpful. A little courtesy goes a long way.

This forum as the name says is about Dubai, however there are a lot of posters with plenty of knowledge about Sharjah too so if you do a search you may find plenty of info.


----------



## Khan82 (Jan 4, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Why Sharjah? it seems strange that you are considering moving your family there when you have no knowledge of living there or in the UAE in general. Only asking this because your questions are so naive.
> 
> How much knowledge did you have on the UAE before moving there?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Khan82 said:


> wandabug said:
> 
> 
> > Why Sharjah? it seems strange that you are considering moving your family there when you have no knowledge of living there or in the UAE in general. Only asking this because your questions are so naive.
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will find that a good deal of the western expats dislike sharjah. There is another forum for the uae on here. You can try there but will give you some feedback here.

Sharjah prices for common goods is nearly the same as dubai's costs, maybe a few percent less on everything as it isnt as new or blingy there.

For a four bedroom villa, you are looking at from 50k for a not so great normal type sharjah place to like 100k for a much newer nicer villa . Purchasing I dont know. You can look on dubizzle.

Costs for the international schools can range from 8k to 30k for the first few years, and if in later years then in the range of 18k to 50k. There is a site that gives the costs of schools for the uae. A quick search on the net should find it. Also you can search the individual schools websites as they list the costs on them. 

You as an expat will need your own insurance. Do a search as this has been discussed. 

Another idea is to go to ajman as it is a bit less industrial and less congested. If you want to be able to stay somewhere long term that is a simpler type lifestyle, then I suggest that you take a look at Oman. If purchasing, I believe it gives expats a way to stay in country with less hassle then what the uae does. 

Good luck.


----------



## samanbengali (Jan 13, 2012)

Most of the Muslim families prefer Sharjah over Dubai . It's calmer, more peaceful, less artificial. And less expensive. It's around 40 minutes to Dubai hence one can come on weekends for an outing. Almost all of my relatives ( Pakistani ) who r businessmen live in Sharjah as they don't have to worry about getting to work n time.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

samanbengali said:


> Almost all of my relatives ( Pakistani ) who r businessmen live in Sharjah as they don't have to worry about getting to work n time.


Yes, but that's because they leave at 6:00 to get to work at 8:00. 

Back to the OP: if you do not hold Emirati citizenship you cannot buy property in Sharjah. I don't think Sharjah has any freehold areas where expats are allowed to buy property, unlike in Dubai and Ajman. 

You also need to be careful about where and how you set up your business. In Sharjah you would need a local sponsor who would own the majority of your business. To avoid this you can operate via one of the freezones but Sharjah doesn't have a freezone. Ras al Khaimah does and that may be suitable for you. Once you've set up a business you're allowed to sponsor yourself and thus your family via the emirate where the business is registered. 

You say you've been to Dubai ten times in the past three years but it isn't your cup of tea. Fine. But have you actually been to Sharjah? It also isn't everyone's cup of tea. Dubai can be a rushed and busy city or it can be a quiet and pleasant place. It entirely depends on how you organise your life. The majority of the population in Dubai are Muslims after all.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I was also to say the same stuff as TallyHo ,as doing business in Shj is tougher than Dubai & they are not much of business and investor-friendly .


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The whole Sharjah vs. Dubai thread again.

As a western expat that lived and worked in Sharjah for two years AND has lived and worked in Dubai for just over a year. Here are my thoughts:

1) Doing business in Sharjah is just fine, depending upon which business you are in. In my experience, there is more of a trading/low-end manufacturing business cluster. Whereas, if you are doing financial services or want a fancy location on your business card, Dubai is the place. It all depends upon which business you are in - and which market you are looking to break into. (i.e. if you are trying to sell Gucci handbags in Sharjah, you will fail as the market won't handle too many high-end consumer products - and for those that buy, they would go to Dubai regardless)

2) Setting up a business in Sharjah is just fine. Go to one of the free zones (SAIF or Hamiryah - sp?). There are a decent number of businesses located in these zones. If you are looking for a fancy address and a great ocean view or a starbucks/costa in your building, you will not find it. On the other hand, if you are looking for an inexpensive (relatively) launching point for your business - by all means - go ahead.

3) Housing in Sharjah. You can purchase property in Sharjah if you are a GCC national (complicated situation with approval needed by His Royal Highness Al Qassimi - you'll need to go to the municipality office for more details and to deal with the situation in Arabic). Renting is easy to find - all price ranges. The houses are of all sizes - but price depends upon where you live - as with any place. I recommend doing on-the-ground research to complete this. Dubizzle is a poor substitute in Sharjah. 

If you are looking for something similar to what you'd find in the UK, I'd recommend the Al Majaz area along the Buhariah Corniche. It is very nice, family friendly, and huge parks at the top and northern side of the lagoon. My wife and I took frequent walks/jogs there. In addition, there were always family-oriented festivities going on. 

4) Schooling in Sharjah. Depends upon what type of school you want to send them to. Are you interested in sending them to an Indian school? a Pakistani school? a British school? a Filipino school? The price depends upon the nationality/curricular style that the school runs, as well as quality of facilities. My colleague sends his daughter to an English-language Indian school - a nice one - and he pays about 30K/year + transportation. Western-style schools will be more expensive. 

5) Health service. There are numerous hospitals in Sharjah, but getting to/from can be quite difficult. As a westerner, I preferred going to City Hospital or American Hospital of Dubai - both located in Dubai.

6) Insurance. I'd recommend getting insurance. Going into debt over hospital bills could mean that you get thrown in jail for the inability to pay your debts.

7) Community. If you are of Arab, Indian, or Pakistani origin, you will most likely meet many families quite easily. As you know, Sharjah is a family-oriented community - much more so than anything I've ever seen in Dubai (criticize this comment all you want - but Sharjah is great for families meeting other families in person and in the park - Safa Park can't even compare). 

8) Islamic values. Sharjah is an Islamic emirate. Everyone dresses more modestly. I drank in my home, but didn't push it in the faces of others. Fridays are difficult to travel around the city, unless you are going to a mosque. Most places are closed from 11am-2pm every friday. Even Carrefour/shopping centers. 

As for whether you live in Sharjah or Dubai, don't let a bunch of people on a forum question your motives. Sharjah has advantages for some people and disadvantages for others. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

TallyHo said:


> Back to the OP: if you do not hold Emirati citizenship you cannot buy property in Sharjah. I don't think Sharjah has any freehold areas where expats are allowed to buy property, unlike in Dubai and Ajman.


This data is incorrect. GCC nationals can also buy property:

gulfnews : Sharjah restricts property ownership rights



TallyHo said:


> You also need to be careful about where and how you set up your business. In Sharjah you would need a local sponsor who would own the majority of your business. To avoid this you can operate via one of the freezones but Sharjah doesn't have a freezone.


This data is incorrect. A simple google search for "Sharjah freezone" brings up:

Sharjah Airport International Freezone (SAIF Zone) located next to the Sharjah Airport: SAIF-Zone ++ An Ideal Business Hub ++ SAIF Zone has a number of office buildings, as well as manufacturing areas. Its facilities are comprehensive.

Hamiriyah Free Zone Sharjah (HFZA) located on the edge of Sharjah next to Ajman: Hamriyah Free Zone, Sharjah, UAE : Gateway To Global Business HFZA is more of a re-processing and manufacturing facility, but also has offices and warehousing.

-md000/Mike


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, one learns something new every day. In 5+ years in working in a major Dubai freezone I've never heard anyone mention the Sharjah freezones. 

The GCC rule applies to all the Emirates. I slipped into the classic expat viewing all GCC nationals as more or less the same when I referred to Emirati citizenship. 



md000 said:


> This data is incorrect. GCC nationals can also buy property:
> 
> gulfnews : Sharjah restricts property ownership rights
> 
> ...


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I live in Sharjah,I have no Ideas about Apartments but you should try getting your kids in the Sharjah English School which a lot of people like.There are a number of hospitals [Al Zahraha] has always been good and up in University city next to the American university there is a dental college which I have had success with and a new hospital just opened up.

I would say Friday is the best time to travel around the city in the afternoon,since most of the bad drivers are off the roads then. The stores are closed for awhile on Fridays but Mirdif city center is right down the way and open so no problem there.

If you do want an adult beverage join the Sharjah Wonders club,they have all kinds of activities for families also.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

To the OP, I think md000 probably gave you the best answer for your inquiry. I live in Sharjah and have a family business that started 20 years ago in Sharjah and still here. 

- Doing business inside a free zone is the best because outside, you need an Arab sponsor who will hold majority shares in your business and you have to pay them big money as rental and other stuff. Also, they can change the rent after a couple of years and demand anything they want (aka extortion). This is why we moved our factory to Hamriyah free zone. You don't need any Arab sponsor in the Free Zones and you have 100% ownership of you business.

- Government office and the people who work at said office in Sharjah are much less organized and less willing to help people than Dubai. I could give you examples but it would take wayyyy too long.

- My biggest reason I hate living in Sharjah is the constant traffic which will take a lot out of you especially if you are as impatient as me.


----------



## shadymorning (Aug 6, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> You will find that a good deal of the western expats dislike sharjah. ...


Hi Jynx, could you please elaborate about why you think western expats dislike Sharjah?, in particular I am concerned about women point of view, as I am thinking of moving over there with my wife, who, in the beginning. will have an empty schedule while I go working.

Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

shadymorning said:


> Hi Jynx, could you please elaborate about why you think western expats dislike Sharjah?, in particular I am concerned about women point of view, as I am thinking of moving over there with my wife, who, in the beginning. will have an empty schedule while I go working.
> 
> Thanks


I have an office in Sharjah as well as Jebel Ali and stayed in a hotel there for a few weeks before I moved to the Marina.

Traffic downtown is horrible, I'm lucky my office is in an industrial zone and can avoid a lot of it but to get to the Corniche can be a pain. That being said I like that area, open parks and some nice restaurants.

But it's no Dubai, very limited nightlife, no Mall of the Emirates or Marina or Bur Dubai area and as has been mentioned more conservative.

It's OK, just not for me.


----------

